# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu > Góc thư giãn >  Nào ta cùng làm văn!

## bigsale001

Mở đầu topic mình xin viết 1 bài văn (phân nửa có thật), mong nhận được sự góp ý và ủng hộ:

 Trước giờ bạn có bao giờ, hay chưa từng nghĩ, nếu không có những bước ngoặc trong cuộc đời, cuộc đời ta sẽ yêm ả mà trôi ra sao? Đời tôi thật nhiều bước ngoặc, nhưng không thể quên là "lỗi lầm" đã mang sự gắn kết giữa tôi với một người bạn, đó là lần trót xem nhật ký của bạn Ngọc. Đó là một ngày mưa âm ỉ, bạn Ngọc bận chuyện gia đình không đi học được, tôi đã nhận chép bài học cho bạn trong thời gian bạn nghỉ. 
 Ngáp vì mỏi mệt, tôi nhìn đồng hồ : "Ồ! 9h rồi ư?". Chỉ còn chép bài môn toán cho Ngọc là xong, lật ra trang bìa, tôi thấy một cuốn sổ kẹp vào giấy kiếng. Tuy trong đầu tôi nghĩ là không được lấy ra, nói gì đến xem, thế mà tay tôi cứ cầm cuốn sổ lên, lật trang đầu, tôi biết đây là quyển sổ nhật kí của Ngọc. Trước mặt tôi là quyển sổ nhỏ nhỏ màu xanh, nằm vừa vặn trong tay tôi với trang đầu được lật ra: " _Ngày 30 tháng 8 năm 2004, hôm nay là ngày đầu tiên mình đi học ở trường tiểu học miền Nam, phải xa đám bạn trên Hà Nội, mình cảm thấy trống vắng, cô đơn quá. Hi vọng thởi gian sẽ đem lại cho mình những người bạn mới - những niềm vui mới, mình cũng hi vọng thời gian sẽ lấy đi những nỗi buồn tưởng như là chợt đến với mình. Bây giờ mình chỉ có một điều ước, ước sao cho mẹ mình đỡ vất vả, kiếm được nhiều tiền hơn để lo cho gia đình"._ Từng dòng chữ đều và đẹp, tôi thật không ngờ Ngọc - một cậu học sinh chỉ học rồi về, lặng lẽ âm thầm như lá mùa thu - lại có nhiều cảm xúc, nỗi buồn, ước vọng đến vậy. Lúc ấy, tôi không biết mình có nên lật trang kế hay không, biết xem trộm nhật kí là điều xấu xa, việc ấy cứ như một cây kim thọc vào mọi ngõ ngách trong ký ức của người khác.
 Nhưng rồi sự tò mò, hiếu kì lại chiến thắng, dù không muốn mà sao tay tôi cứ lật sang trang kế. Trong phòng lúc ấy chỉ có tôi, nhưng sao tôi lại sợ hãi đến vậy, đến độ mồ hôi đầm đìa trên trán.
Bỗng, một cơn gió nhẹ thoảng qua làm tôi giật bắn cả mình, vội quăng quyển sổ xuống. Tôi trấn tĩnh, làm dịu lại cái cảm giác đó đi – cái cảm giác ham muốn biết những gì chứa ẩn trong quyển sổ đó, nhưng có cái gì trong tôi đang đi ngược lại, trong đầu như muốn nổ tung với hai luồng tư tưởng XEM và KHÔNG. Thế, cứ thế khi như có ai đẩy tôi đến bên quyển sổ, như ai đó cầm tay tôi để nhặt quyển nhật kí, không phải tôi lật quyển nhật kí ấy ra, mà là một bàn tay vô hình nào đó. Lúc đó không biết cảm giác thế nào mà mắt tôi cứ dán chặt vào dòng chữ đều, đẹp với vẻ man mác buồn của Ngọc. _”Ngày 31 tháng 8 năm 2004, ngày thứ hai vẫn như hôm qua, không ai đến nói chuyện với mình, nhiều lúc cô nói gì, mình cũng không nghe rõ. Sao mình lơ đãng thế này? Vì sao? Vì một cái gì đó đã mất mà mình mất tập trung đến vậy sao, chẳng lẽ tình bạn lại diệu kì đến thế?”_ Quả thật, trong lớp học Ngọc trầm tĩnh đến mức gần như không ai dám đến gần mà bắt chuyện. Tôi lại đưa mắt nhìn vào những dòng chữ đẹp đến mức nếu đây là bài luật nhàm chán thì tôi cũng gáng mà đọc, vài trang kế. … “_Ngày 8 tháng 9 năm 2004, ngày này đánh dấu tình bạn giữa ba thằng chung bàn : Ngọc Nguyên, Nguyện; vần nhỉ? Hai bạn ấy giúp đỡ mình môn chính tả và toán, có vẻ bạn Nguyện rất kiên trì khi kèm mình môn này._
_Chỉ có chữ “l” và “n” mà mình cứ nhầm mãi, không những đọc sai mà còn viết không đúng nữa. Nhưng thời gian sẽ giúp mình”_ . Năm ấy Ngọc chuyển nhà từ Bắc về, Ngọc không phân biệt được “l” và “n”, bạn trong lớp cứ đua nhau mà chọc bạ. Tôi nhớ nhất là khi Nguyện bắt Ngọc đọc cho bằng được câu *Đi Hà Nội mua cái nồi về nấu cơm nếp*. Ngọc hết *Hà Lội*, lại cái *lồi*, rồi *lấu*, chẳng thoát khỏi chữ *lếp*. Mỗi câu ấy mà Ngọc phải đọc hết buổi sáng chủ nhật. Mắt tôi cứ dán chặt, không tài nào rời khỏi quyển nhật kí : _“Ngày 20 tháng 10 năm 2004, mình bị 6 điểm môn Toán rồi, buồn thật! Không ngờ mình lại chủ quan đến thế, cả tuần bố nhập viện, mẹ tần tảo khắp nơi, nghĩ lại mình thật vô tích sự, đến học cũng không xong. Để mẹ không phiền lòng mình phải giấu bài này đi mắt”._ Rồi tay tôi cứ như có ai cầm lấy, lật hết trang này đến trang cuối của quyển sổ, biết rõ gia cảnh Ngọc, biết rõ sự khó khăn của Ngọc, tôi nghĩ việc học đối với bạn thật khó khăn với gia đình.
 Hôm sau, tôi trả lại cuốn tập toán, vẫn kẹp quyển nhật kí vào, rồi đi học. Tôi kể cho cô chủ nhiệm biết về hoàn cảnh của Ngọc không mấy tốt đẹp, bạn lại học giỏi (tất nhiên trừ môn chính tả). Cô cũng hứa chỉ nói với lớp khi thích hợp.
 Cuối năm, Ngọc có thành tích học tập đứng nhì trong lớp, điểm thi vào cấp 2 THCS đạt tối đa, có thể vào tất cả các trường bạn muốn. Bấy giờ cô mới cho lớp biết và ai nấy đều tán thành trao cho bạn danh hiêu : “ Học sinh vượt qua khó khăn học giỏi “.
 Đến giờ, Ngọc vẫn chưa hay biết tôi đọc nhật kí của Ngọc, nếu không đọc nhật kí của Ngọc liệu tôi có hiểu bạn ấy nghĩ gì về tất cả hay không? Hay tôi chỉ biết đến Ngọc như một cậu học trò chỉ đến rồi đi. Thật không thể đánh giá qua bề ngoài một con người được. Nếu không có cái “lỗi lầm” ấy, liệu tôi với Ngọc bây giờ có là đôi bạn thân không? Tôi thì lại luôn nghĩ: “Nếu không có bước ngoặc ấy trong đời tôi, hẳn tôi vẫn là một con người chỉ biết tự đánh giá qua bề ngoài rồi quy chụp cho người khác, hẳn tôi vẫn không chính chắn như bây giờ, và chắc hẳn, tôi sẽ mất đi một người bạn”.
[IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]

----------


## mypham

*Bài học cho tình bạn*

Ở ngôi làng kia có một chú bé tuổi độ mười sáu . Chú là một chú bé thông minh, tốt bụng, có những suy nghĩ khá sâu sắc so với lứa tuổi của chú. Thế nhưng, chú lại thiếu lòng tin và hay buồn rầu, chú luôn cảm thấy mình thiếu bạn... 

Một ngày kia, như thường lệ, chú lại cảm thấy buồn chán và không có chuyện gì làm, chú lang thang một mình dọc theo bờ biển, lẩm bẩm tự than với mình: 

-Chán quá đi...Ta buồn chẳng hiểu vì sao ta buồn? Chẳng có ai hiểu ta! Chẳng có ai làm bạn với ta và thật sự coi ta là bạn...!!! 

Vô tình chú giẫm phải vật gì đó dưới chân. Cuối xuống xem, chú thấy đó là một con sò nhỏ có lớp vỏ rất đẹp với nhiều màu sắc. Chú thờ ơ bỏ nó vào túi dự định đem về nhà chơi và định đi tiếp. Thình lình, con sò bỗng cất tiếng nói:

-Bạn ơi...Hãy thả tôi về với biển...Hãy giúp tôi trở về với nơi sinh ra mình...Có thể tôi không có gì để tặng lại bạn, nhưng tôi sẽ cho bạn một lời khuyên...!!! 

Cậu bé vừa ngạc nhiên, vừa sợ hãi, lại vừa thích thú. Nhìn con sò, cậu nói: 

-Được thôi, ta sẽ thả bạn về với biển, nhưng...hãy cho ta một lời khuyện trước đi...Ta đang buồn chán vì không có bạn bè đây! 

Con sò cất tiếng trả lời bằng một giọng nói chậm rãi, nhẹ nhàng: 

-Bạn hãy nhìn những hạt cát dưới chân bạn và nắm một nắm cát đầy đi. Bạn biết không, nắm cát trong lòng bàn tay của bạn cũng giống như bạn bè của bạn vậy. Những hạt cát quá xa lòng bàn tay bạn sẽ theo kẻ hở giữa những ngón tay bạn mà rơi ra ngoài. Nếu bạn càng siết chặt bàn tay thì chúng càng rơi ra nhiều hơn. Chỉ có những hạt cát nằm giữa lòng bàn tay bạn, được giữ chặt trong đó mới còn lại mà thôi. Đó chính là những người bạn thân thiết mà chúng ta thật sự cần, những người bạn này sẽ ở lại với ta dù bất cứ chuyện gì xảy ra. Nhưng, bạn thấy đó, những hạt cát này rất ít và dễ dàng rơi ra nếu ta không biết giữ gìn. Hãy đem chúng về và ngâm trong những vỉ màu đẹp nhất. Hãy giữ gìn và nâng niu chúng bằng tình cảm của mình. Chúng sẽ ở bên cạnh bạn và không rời xa đâu. Tôi chỉ có thể khuyên bạn như vậy thôi...

Chú bé im lặng, thả con sò về lại với lòng biển xanh bao la mà không nói lời nào...Chú còn mải suy nghĩ về những điều con sò nhỏ nói...

----------


## duongland88

> *Bài học cho tình bạn*
> 
> Ở ngôi làng kia có một chú bé tuổi độ mười sáu . Chú là một chú bé thông minh, tốt bụng, có những suy nghĩ khá sâu sắc so với lứa tuổi của chú. Thế nhưng, chú lại thiếu lòng tin và hay buồn rầu, chú luôn cảm thấy mình thiếu bạn... 
> 
> Một ngày kia, như thường lệ, chú lại cảm thấy buồn chán và không có chuyện gì làm, chú lang thang một mình dọc theo bờ biển, lẩm bẩm tự than với mình: 
> 
> -Chán quá đi...Ta buồn chẳng hiểu vì sao ta buồn? Chẳng có ai hiểu ta! Chẳng có ai làm bạn với ta và thật sự coi ta là bạn...!!! 
> 
> Vô tình chú giẫm phải vật gì đó dưới chân. Cuối xuống xem, chú thấy đó là một con sò nhỏ có lớp vỏ rất đẹp với nhiều màu sắc. Chú thờ ơ bỏ nó vào túi dự định đem về nhà chơi và định đi tiếp. Thình lình, con sò bỗng cất tiếng nói:
> ...


 Hay quá ! [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG] Anh Nam viết truyện sâu sắc thật.:down:

----------


## hungosp

*Em là cô bé HIV còn trinh!!! (Truyện rất cảm động!)*

*Em là 1 cô bé HIV còn trinh!!! (Truyện rất cảm động ==> Ko bậy chút nào đừng ai hiểu lầm nha [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG])*

Thầy ơi! Em sắp chết rồi!
- Vớ vẩn!- Bất giác tôi đưa tay lên xoa đầu cô ta như tôi vẫn làm với đứa cháu gái ở nhà vậy. Mùi hương từ mái tóc màu hạt dẻ tỏa ra ..
- Thầy ơi, em bị HIV!

Bàn tay tôi chợt lạnh toát và sống lưng thì đông cứng lại. Tôi ước gì mình để quên phắt quyển sách cho xong!

Mấy ngày sau Dung không đi học, tôi thở dài và cho lớp nghỉ sớm. Về nhà lướt web mà đầu óc tôi cứ lởn vởn hình ảnh người con gái đấy..

2h am

Tôi lai dắt xe ra khỏi nhà, nhưng tôi tránh cái hồ đấy ra và phi xe lên cầu Long Biên. Ôi chúa oi, bây h thì tôi tin vào hai chữ duyên số rồi. Dung đang ngồi trên thành cầu và .. hát. Khi thấy tôi, cô toan phóng xe đi. Nhưng tôi đã giữ kịp!

- Em không hư hỏng gì thầy ạ! Em còn chưa ôm lấy một người đàn ông! Chỉ vì một lần đi tình nguyện tháng trước trong bệnh viện!
- Em đã đi xét nghiệm chưa?
- Thầy lại vui tính rồi. Tất nhiên là rồi!
- Mấy lần?
- Còn mấy lần, một lần là quá đủ!
- 3 lần mới đủ!
- Thôi, em xin thầy, để ê chề hơn ạ? Thầy làm sao hiểu được? Chẳng sớm thì muộn em sẽ chết, nhưng em không muốn nhìn thấy cái hình ảnh người mình lở loét, người ta xa lánh. Em không muốn thầy có hiểu không? Liệu có ai tin là em chưa một lần quan hệ mà dính vào cái bệnh này không hả trời? Em là một con HIV còn trinh!

Trong đời mình tôi chưa bao h nghe ai và cái gì chăm chú đến như thế. Dung khóc , và nhìn tôi.
-Em chỉ ước được một lần trong đời làm đàn bà trước khi đi khỏi cái chốn này thôi!

Em nhìn tôi và tôi hiểu. Chúng tôi cứ ngồi với nhau như thế đến tận 5h sáng!

Sáng hôm sau tôi dẫn Dung đi xét nghiệm. 1 tuần sau mới có kết quả. Tôi bảo đến lúc ấy nếu vẫn là dương tính tôi sẽ làm cho em cái ước muốn ấy. Và cười bảo rằng:” Dù sao thì anh cũng đọc nó lên mà”

Một tuần này tôi chỉ sợ Dung làm liều. Tôi đã hỏi em kĩ và em bảo ngay khi bị kim đâm vào tay em đã đi rửa và uống thuốc điều trị. Nhưng Dung cảm thấy người có vẻ khác???

Chúng tôi đi chơi với nhau suốt tuần ấy, và tôi phát hiện là cô nhóc HIV ấy rất xinh khi mặc váy. Cô ấy thích ăn kem, và có thể dỗ mọi thứ bằng kem. Cô nấu ăn ngon và ghét nấu ăn. Cô bảo sẽ chỉ nấu ăn cho thằng chồng nếu nó đứng đằng sau ôm cô. Tôi bảo thế thi hôi chết. Tự nhiên cô lại thần người vì cái từ cuối cùng ấy. Tôi trách mình dại miệng !

Tối ngày thứ 6..
- Thầy ơi, nếu ngày mai có kết quả rồi thầy còn giữ lời hứa với em không?
- Còn chứ- Nói đến đây tôi thấy miệng mình đắng ngắt. Tôi đúng là điên rồi, một thằng điên rỗi việc. Tôi đâu thiếu người để làm cái việc đấy chứ? Nhưng lương tâm mách bảo cái lưỡi của tôi, cái đầu của tôi gật và gật.
- Thế thì ngay tối nay đi!
- Không..
- Tại sao, đằng nào thầy cũng làm mà. Và nếu là âm tính thì thấy cũng có mất gì đâu? Hay thầy sợ?
- Dung, em chẳng hiểu gì cả..
- Em quá hiểu là khác..

Em cứ nhìn đăm đắm vào tôi. Và tôi thấy em đẹp. Chúng tôi dừng ở một hàng thuốc tôi vào mua bao cao su.

Sáng hôm sau, tôi để Dung đi bộ vào một mình trên con đường nắng chói chang ấy. Em bảo :” Anh đứng ngoài này, tiết kiệm 2 nghìn gửi xe, tý khao em đi ăn chè chúc mừng em và anh đã được bên đấy nhận học luôn!”. Tôi chỉ cười như sắp mếu, có cảm giác như mình là thằng hèn. Sau đêm qua, tôi đã giúp em thực hiện cái ước muốn ” lớn nhất của đời người con gái”, nhưng cũng từ đấy cảm giác nhục bám theo tôi đằng đẵng suốt mười mấy tiếng đồng hồ qua. Nếu kết quả đúng như tôi linh cảm thì tôi nợ em. Nếu không đúng, tôi lại càng không đang tâm dứt lòng ra đi, để cho em ở nhà với bệnh tật. Tôi chỉ lờ mờ cảm nhận, nếu tôi dời chân khỏi mảnh đất này thì em, với cái mầm bệnh ấy cũng chẳng còn nuối tiếc gì để sống. Đêm qua, ôm em trong lòng, tôi bảo em hãy ráng sống cho dù kết quả ra sao. Em rúc mặt vào người tôi, tự nhiên bật cười rúc rích :” Nếu em không mang cái bệnh này thì em sẽ cắn cho anh một cái!” làm tôi hơi chột dạ, rồi lại buồn cười. Em khe khẽ thì thầm:” Em chẳng muốn trời sáng anh ạ!”. Tôi yêu em ngay từ câu nói ấy!

10 phút sau..

Rồi em cũng đi ra. Tôi gần như đoán được kết quả của mẩu giấy nhỏ em cầm nơi tay qua dáng đi chầm chậm ấy. Bây giờ đây, tôi vừa muốn lao đến ôm em, vừa ước mình chưa bao h đặt chân vào đời người con gái này. Có lẽ tôi là một thằng hèn chẳng? Nhưng cả đời tôi, tôi sợ nhất là nước mắt đàn bà. Họ khóc vì sung sướng cũng làm ta bối rối, khóc vì đau khổ trước mắt ta thì còn tệ hơn. Nước mắt của họ làm ta có cảm giác bất lực, đần độn và khó xử nhất là khi ta chẳng thể tỏ chút cái khí phách sức mạnh của thằng đàn ông ra giải quyết.Và bây h tôi đang ở trong cảnh đấy. Em đến bên cạnh, không nói gì cả, chợt vòng tay ôm lấy eo tôi, dựa đầu vào lưng tôi rồi khẽ khẽ nói:”Mình vẫn đi ăn chè nhé anh!”. Hình như áo tôi ướt! Chắc là mồ hôi ..

Ringg..g..g

Em ra mở cửa trong bộ váy hồng. Đã hai tuần chúng tôi chưa gặp nhau, không phải vì em nghỉ học mà vì tôi đã nghỉ dạy ở trường. Em nhìn tôi cười:
- Em chào anh thầy!
- Mai anh đi phỏng vấn ở Nhật. Nếu em nói.. anh sẽ ở lại ..

Em nhìn tôi trân trối, như thể tôi vừa phun ra một thứ gì bẩn thỉu đáng khinh vậy.

- Anh muốn nhìn em lở loét, ốm đau rồi anh mới hài lòng à? Hay anh muốn làm một vị thánh sống của đời của một kẻ HIV. Xin lỗi anh, nhưng nếu anh nghĩ anh cần có trách nhiệm với em sau chuyện ấy thì có lẽ anh đã nhầm! Em tự nguyện và nó sẽ là một kỉ niệm đẹp theo em dưới ba tấc đất. Nếu anh nhìn thấy em trong giai đoạn cuối, liệu anh có không khỏi rùng mình khi nghĩ mình khi nghĩ đến đêm hôm đấy không? - Dừng lại một chút, em thở hắt ra rồi nhìn tôi cười- Đừng vì em mà hủy hoại tiền đồ của mình anh nhé. Thật ra em chọn anh một phần là vì anh sắp đi khỏi đây, anh có hiểu em không?
Nói rồi em chào tôi và đóng cửa lại..

3 tuần sau..

Tôi đã nhận lớp và đang bỡ ngỡ với cuộc sống mới của mình. Việc đầu tiên sau khi hoàn thành thủ tục nhập học là tôi đặt mua một cái lap qua mạng để chấm dứt sớm việc phải lên thư viện quá nhiều lần trong một ngày và quá nhiều tiếng trong một lần. Hôm nay tôi mới có thời gian vào check mail, rất nhiều thư mới. Tôi để ý có một email: dungkh. Là em!!

Tôi click đên 3 lần chuột và rủa thầm cái mạng sao mà chậm như rùa. Bức thư mở ra. Chẳng có gì cả. Tôi thoáng thất vọng và lo lắng nhưng rồi chợt nhận ra có 1 file đính kẻm. Một file ảnh thì phải!

Tôi mở ra. Bức ảnh chụp tờ giấy xét nghiệm của em: Âm tính. Bên dưới có dòng chữ: Em yêu anh!

Trời ơi, ước gì tôi có thể bay về vn lúc này để cắn cho em một cái![IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]

----------


## moonbe

lém chữ thía....mềnh là mềnh lười đọc lém [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]
thoai cứ thanks choa các pạn cái [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG][IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG][IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG][IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG][IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG][IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG][IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]

----------


## quangnd2

rất hay,tôi nhớ chuyện của tôi

----------


## kimdung01

Trời ơi, ước gì tôi có thể bay tới bên các bạn lúc này để cắn cho mỗi người một cái! [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG])

----------


## myhanh2365

rất muốn đóng góp ý kiến nhưng đúng là bài viết nhiều chữ quá, hix. Thôi, chúc cả nhà vui vẻ !
--------------------------------------------
*y3 y8*,*barbie dress up games*,*dress up games*

----------


## dksupport

bài viết nhiều quá.......................chẳng đọc hết được

----------


## huynhthanhchau

chữ nhiều quá dọc ngáng , phải có ảnh cho sinh động nhĩ , chúc ae vui vẻ khi đọc xong câu chuyen :whistling::whistling::whistling:

----------

